# Cajun Boiled Shrimp Remoulade Lettuce Wraps



## indaswamp (May 14, 2022)

First fishing trip of the summer Friday. Conditions were right, tide was right, weather was right...but we fished hard and did not catch any redfish which is very odd for the spot we were fishing. That spot is usually money after a string of weak tides. Usually see thousands of redfish crusing the banks...

But shrimp season just opened and I'll tell ya what-it's amazing how many shrimp you can catch with $20 dollar bills!!! We bought some 10-15 count shrimp right off the boat that had been out shrimping the night before for $3.50/#. Decided to do some Cajun boiled shrimp Remoulade lettuce wraps.

I made the remoulade fresh saturday morning to let it sit in the refrigerator for 6-8 hours for the flavors to come together.







Here is the recipe:





After boiling the shrimp and peeling, time to make the wraps!
Pile the shrimp on, then the remoulade...















add fresh tomato..





wrap and EAT!!





Sooo good! Fresh and light summer meal. Those shrimp were so fresh they smelled like the ocean! Simple yet incredibly tasty meal! I ate 3 wraps!!!


----------



## DougE (May 14, 2022)

Looks fantastic from here. This pizza I'm wolfing down is not tasting quite as good now that I saw this.


----------



## Nefarious (May 14, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks fantastic from here. This pizza I'm wolfing down is not tasting quite as good now that I saw this.


And where I'm at is isn't quite summer yet, summer food is not on my mind. We are having pizza, same.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2022)

Thanks for the remoulade sauce recipe Kieth. Did you buy the shrimp head on, or headed?  Just curious about price diff between your area and here in NC.

Do you let the shrimp cool before making the wraps?  I assume so.

Do you season the shrimp, when cooking, for this recipe?

Sounds like a refreshing meal.

LIKE


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for the remoulade sauce recipe Kieth. Did you buy the shrimp head on, or headed?  Just curious about price diff between your area and here in NC.
> 
> Do you let the shrimp cool before making the wraps?  I assume so.
> 
> ...


Thanks one eyed jack.

We bought them head on. 

Got the seasoned water boiling then put the shrimp in. when returned to boiling, boil for 1 minute then shut fire off and soak for 4-5 minutes. drain and quench with cold water to stop cooking and to cool the shrimp.


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks fantastic from here. This pizza I'm wolfing down is not tasting quite as good now that I saw this.


Thanks DougE


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks one eyed jack.
> 
> We bought them head on.
> 
> Got the seasoned water boiling then put the shrimp in. when returned to boiling, boil for 1 minute then shut fire off and soak for 4-5 minutes. drain and quench with cold water to stop cooking and to cool the shrimp.


Thanks for the comeback Kieth.


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2022)

Keith bummer about the redfish but that wrap looks awesome except that nasty red stuff on them  Thanks for the recipe I can see some of those in my future


----------



## one eyed jack (May 14, 2022)

Hey Kieth,  What are they refering to as "Heavy Duty Mayonnaise"?  I've never heard of it.  Hellmanns is what I use, day to day.


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2022)

regular mayo...not light or low calorie....real mayo.


----------



## DougE (May 14, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I've never heard of it. Hellmanns is what I use, day to day.


Used to prefer Hellmanns until I discovered Duke's.


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 14, 2022)

That looks crazy tasty. I think it could count as a salad, right? If Minnesotans can count frozen Snickers, Cool Whip, and apples as a salad, certainly this can.

Thanks for the remoulade recipe. We don’t have Dukes but we do have Kewpie Mayo. It’s amazing.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2022)

Sounds like all my fishing trips since I bought this boat!  I guess I forgot how to catch fish.  That shrimp looks so good.  Would be so nice to get fresh shrimp.  This frozen stuff been using kind of bland if you know what I mean.  Man I love Red Fish.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> regular mayo...not light or low calorie....real mayo.


Thanks again.




DougE said:


> Used to prefer Hellmanns until I discovered Duke's.


Dukes is NC state mayo and I have tried it, several times.  Still prefer Hellmann's.


----------



## tx smoker (May 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Simple yet incredibly tasty meal! I ate 3 wraps!!!


Well Keith, if you managed to stop at 3, you have much more self control than I do. Those look and sound absolutely amazing. As you said, fresh, cool, and what I can only imagine would be a perfect Summertime meal. Very well done my friend.

Robert


----------



## mike243 (May 15, 2022)

Thanks for posting the recipe, headed vacation next week at the beach and going to grill the shrimps me thinks and build like you did


----------



## JLeonard (May 15, 2022)

Those looks great! And I admire your control at stopping at 3!
Jim


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> First fishing trip of the summer Friday. Conditions were right, tide was right, weather was right...but we fished hard and did not catch any redfish which is very odd for the spot we were fishing. That spot is usually money after a string of weak tides. Usually see thousands of redfish crusing the banks...
> 
> But shrimp season just opened and I'll tell ya what-it's amazing how many shrimp you can catch with $20 dollar bills!!! We bought some 10-15 count shrimp right off the boat that had been out shrimping the night before for $3.50/#. Decided to do some Cajun boiled shrimp Remoulade lettuce wraps.
> 
> ...


Oooooooeeeeee. Wondermous


----------



## sawhorseray (May 15, 2022)

Boy howdy does that ever look great Keith! I have just about all the fixin's on hand, be 106º here today, might be boiling up some shrimp on the patio stove, too hot to cook inside. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (May 24, 2022)

Man I don’t know how I missed this thread!  Looks fantastic and we do love using lettuce wraps too. Definitely going to make these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 25, 2022)

A little late to the party, but that looks fantastic. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bauchjw (May 26, 2022)

Man! I’ve been getting crushed with life the past month and missed this completely! Shout out to 

 one eyed jack
 for brining it to my attention! I’m bummed because I just made a remoulade for a diner party we’re doing Saturday, I would have used this version. Beautiful wraps, perfect spring meal! great work and thank you for sharing!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 26, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Man! I’ve been getting crushed with life the past month and missed this completely! Shout out to
> 
> one eyed jack
> for brining it to my attention! I’m bummed because I just made a remoulade for a diner party we’re doing Saturday, I would have used this version. Beautiful wraps, perfect spring meal! great work and thank you for sharing!


Give Kieths sauce recipe a shot, Jed, you won't be disappointed.  I did add a bit extra Garlic cause I'm a nut for it, but followed the recipe other than that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2022)

That's an awesome looking meal! I can see why Jack wanted to make it! Too bad on the fishing but a happy ending with the shrimp.
It's not just Minnesotans 

 Sven Svensson
  , my son could disappear the whole bowl of snicker salad! 

Ryan


----------

